# Dauphin Island



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

Some of the guys from HOSSFly(Historic Ocean Springs Fly Fishing) made a road trip over to Dauphin Island to take advantage of our FREE fishing day today. Some of us caught some decent fish with five species including: Pompano, Specs, blues, lady, blue runner. Beautiful morning...

Looks like my images are two large taken with my new Nikon Coolpix waterproof. I'll try and figure out how to compress and add some pics later


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

*Pics*

Hope this works...


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Very nice! I wish we had trout in the Gulf over this way that's a fine one! How many Fly guys were out there?:thumbsup: Pic are bit tiny


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

wtbfishin said:


> Very nice! I wish we had trout in the Gulf over this way that's a fine one! How many Fly guys were out there?:thumbsup: Pic are bit tiny


4 guys made the trip from HOSSFly Ocean Springs and 4 from ESFF. I'll see if the next size up will make the 150kb cut off for images


----------

